# Coop Blue Prints



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't seem to find free plans anywhere on the Internet. Lots of books to buy but no free plans. Can you tell me how to find a how to guide or free plans somewhere? Thanks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hoeby said:


> I can't seem to find free plans anywhere on the Internet. Lots of books to buy but no free plans. Can you tell me how to find a how to guide or free plans somewhere? Thanks


Welcome to the forum. Try Youtube.


----------



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks dawg53 I'll check it out any recommended videos


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How about looking for a plan for a small shed?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 22, 2017)

Dawg53, How long have you been in Jax>? I am a Native. Southside. Englewood. 71.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you ever get your coop built?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 22, 2017)

No Karen not yet. I have a small coop for the five hens, but am going to get the Over Ez coop that I saw under Coops on this forum. Seems to be a pretty nice coop. Then I will start building our Hen counts. I think we would like around 15-20 Hens. I was going to pick it up today, but weather got in my way.  Gary


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Depends what you're looking to build. There are lots of blue prints you can buy for fairly cheap - personally I just eye things and build what I see that I like... but I can understand if you're not used to building that might be a bit much to ask. However if you're looking for cheap you can look up wood pallet coops... or just hobble something together with reclaimed resources.... Best of luck!


----------

